# Squats and running



## GFR (May 19, 2005)

I have a question for the people here who are experienced runners who also lift weights. I have been boxing for the last 2 years and have only trained upper body during that time ( in the past I did allot of weight training for legs ). Now I train legs 1x per week, here is what I do
1. warm up...10 min fast walk on treadmill
2. squats 3 sets of 12
3. lunges  2 sets of 15
4. hamstring curls 4 sets of 12
5. standing calf's 3 sets of 12

Keep in mind I do not want leg size, but rather strength and endurance...I know some size will come and that sucks.
My question is when to run ( I train legs with weights on Wednesday)
I usually run 4x a week, one day 8 miles at a 9min mile pace, and the other 3 days 3 miles at a 6 min   mile pace. I would like to keep running 3 days per week.


----------



## XcelKrush (May 19, 2005)

Try not to run on that wednesday or thursday.  If it were me Id take that third day off on tuesday, but it depends on how tired your legs are after running.


----------



## WilliamB (May 20, 2005)

Damn dude you can run like a mo fo.  I wish I had endurance like that, props.  You can run for 72 minutes straight on a treadmill at some pretty good speed.


----------



## GFR (May 20, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Damn dude you can run like a mo fo.  I wish I had endurance like that, props.  You can run for 72 minutes straight on a treadmill at some pretty good speed.


You give me shit and now give me props...hahahahaha.


----------



## Doublebase (May 20, 2005)

I read and was under the impression that you shouldn't do cardio on leg day.


----------



## GFR (May 21, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Damn dude you can run like a mo fo.  I wish I had endurance like that, props.  You can run for 72 minutes straight on a treadmill at some pretty good speed.


In another thread you made these remarks Willi 
" In a previous statement you stated that you had only reciently started working you're legs. Anyone half way serious about lifting weights would never neglect working legs for years. I suppose that you being the boxer you are, you don't need to train leggs  ehh."

Thank you for you're comment, but if you had read the post before you made you're comnment you would see that I stated I had extensively trained leggs in the past. Also in boxing you do train legs, by running and doing lunges. There are two schools of thought in boxing about heavy weight lifting, my trainer is old school and had me stop all weight training ( I cheated and only took off 6 months from  lifting, then began to train upper body 2x a week  ). I however began leg training a few weeks ago, and wanted advice how to lift while doing extensive running. If you have any experience in that area feel free to give me some positive feedback.


----------



## kkschaef (May 21, 2005)

Skip the running on the day you train legs. Any other day should be fine to run.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 11, 2006)

you are running too much imho


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't run no 8 miles.   


This cat thinks he eminem up in this peice!


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You don't run no 8 miles.
> 
> 
> This cat thinks he eminem up in this peice!


I was going to work up from 3 to 8 son....but my knees don't like that idea. By the way retards this thread is a zillionBillion years old.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 11, 2006)

foremans 1st and only decent thread mwahahahahahahaahha


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I was going to work up from 3 to 8 son....but my knees don't like that idea. By the way retards this thread is a zillionBillion years old.




Nice try son, you can't run from the past. (pun intended)


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Nice try son, you can't run from the past. (pun intended)


I can run as far away from nowhere as I want.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You don't run no 8 miles.
> 
> 
> This cat thinks he eminem up in this peice!



This is one of your finer posts, son.

Foreman, to your question...

Running 8 miles won't really help you that much for boxing, I would run intervals similar to what the round/break ration are in boxing 2x per week.  The other day run your long distance stuff.

As for running on leg day, I would do it.  What better way to simulate the 11th and 12th round than to run after squatting?  I would probably cut distance in half, but would definitely still run.  Run 2-3 rounds worth, more if you can.  The last rounds are as much mental as physical and keeping a good base while your legs are burning is as well.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> This is one of your finer posts, son.
> 
> Foreman, to your question...
> 
> ...


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 11, 2006)

If your looking for strength and endurance why are you doing hamstring curls?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> If your looking for strength and endurance why are you doing hamstring curls?


I do SLDL also


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> If your looking for strength and endurance why are you doing hamstring curls?




why not?

I mean, he is working the hamstrings at the hips also with a deadlift variation.

hamstring curls get a bad rap.  They work the gastroc as well.  Also, they can help to build up tendon strength and overal hamstring strength and stability at the knee.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not?
> 
> I mean, he is working the hamstrings at the hips also with a deadlift variation.
> 
> hamstring curls get a bad rap. They work the gastroc as well. Also, they can help to build up tendon strength and overal hamstring strength and stability at the knee.


 
I wasn't aware he was doing SLDL's

And since he is looking for functional strength, I was assuming he should cut out the machine work simply because it doesnt fit his goals.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware he was doing SLDL's
> 
> And since he is looking for functional strength, I was assuming he should cut out the machine work simply because it doesnt fit his goals.




i hate the term "functional" because it is basterdized by personal trainers.  Functional in the sense that they mean (movement/coordination/CORE/etc..) is not what functinal strength is in theory.  

There is structural gains (dealing with increases in muscular hypertrophy and having to do with improving the structural intergrity of the body) and there are functional gains (dealing with improved intra/inter muscular coordinations and having to do with improving strength and power).


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 11, 2006)

why is running bad on leg days?
can i run 10 mins (7.0 speed) after working my legs?


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 11, 2006)

I run after legs if i have energy. Also the next day helps loosen me up, slow pace. 2 days after legs though its not going to happen.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> why is running bad on leg days?
> can i run 10 mins (7.0 speed) after working my legs?


If you can Then you lift like a pussy


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




Dude, I am serious, skipping rope would be better.  If you take 2 boxers, they can be identical twins with equal ability, and train one your way and one my way, the one trainning my way will have fresher legs pretty much throughout the whole fight, at least the last 5-6 rounds.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Dude, I am serious, skipping rope would be better.  If you take 2 boxers, they can be identical twins with equal ability, and train one your way and one my way, the one trainning my way will have fresher legs pretty much throughout the whole fight, at least the last 5-6 rounds.


Well Dale tell me why 95% of the top pros do runs like that when training for a fight???? Are you a boxing trainer????....Nope.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well Dale tell me why 95% of the top pros do runs like that when training for a fight???? Are you a boxing trainer????....Nope.




Why do wide receivers bench press, why do baseball players not do agility drills, why do tennis players not work out, why do (fill in the blank).

Old habits die hard, particularly bad ones.  Remeber 10 years ago when people did flyes for their inner chest or concentration curls for bicep peak?  Times change as new research comes out.  I doubt any credible strength/conditioning coach would prescribe an 8 mile run 3x a week for a boxer.

I am sure you are familiar with specificity of training, tell me how an 8 mile continuous run is similar to 12 3 minute rounds with 1 minute of rest in between.  Furthermore, tell me how the movements in running approximate the stance a boxer takes.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why do wide receivers bench press, why do baseball players not do agility drills, why do tennis players not work out, why do (fill in the blank).
> 
> Old habits die hard, particularly bad ones.  Remeber 10 years ago when people did flyes for their inner chest or concentration curls for bicep peak?  Times change as new research comes out.  I doubt any credible strength/conditioning coach would prescribe an *8 mile run 3x a week *for a boxer.
> 
> I am sure you are familiar with specificity of training, tell me how an 8 mile continuous run is similar to 12 3 minute rounds with 1 minute of rest in between.  Furthermore, tell me how the movements in running approximate the stance a boxer takes.


*If you took the time to read *the first post you would see I was planning on running 8 miles *only once a week.*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *If you took the time to read *the first post you would see I was planning on running 8 miles *only once a week.*



It's irrelevant, 3 miles and 8 miles are both primarily aerobic activities, and thus that is the only energy system that will be overloaded, assuming you go as hard as possible in both distances.  That is why I recommended intervals of varying length in addition to your 8 mile run, you will overload all 3 systems instead of just 1.  Considering boxing is primarily in the anaerobic lactic acid system, it only makes sense that training in this energy system primarily will yield better results.

The approximate values for boxing are 10% ATP, 60% Lactic, 30% aerobic.  From Sandler, 2005.  (Sports Power)


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It's irrelevant, 3 miles and 8 miles are both primarily aerobic activities, and thus that is the only energy system that will be overloaded, assuming you go as hard as possible in both distances.  That is why I recommended intervals of varying length in addition to your 8 mile run, you will overload all 3 systems instead of just 1.  Considering boxing is primarily in the anaerobic lactic acid system, it only makes sense that training in this energy system primarily will yield better results.
> 
> The approximate values for boxing are 10% ATP, 60% Lactic, 30% aerobic.  From Sandler, 2005.  (Sports Power)


All other days save one were 3 minutes on 1 off....or 6 minutes on and 2 off or a big change in intensity .....like I said this thread is old.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

Jesus, I never noticed that, why the hell do people bump old shit?


----------

